# Wooden Ships?



## Mrfish55 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone else ever tackle a wooden ship? This is the Latina San Francisco I did about 6 years ago, lots of little parts, i like to build from scratch but the kit was a gift, the little schooner to the right was done by my Daughter in kindergarten, pretty well done for a 5 year old.
[attachment=15344]


----------

